# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Шифровальщик поменял расширение .jpg и .mkv на .cab

## Bureve7tnik

Я толком и не понял как поймал вирус и с какого сайта. Просто пошла атака, я быстро всё позакрывал, но было поздно - атака продолжалась в течении минуты.
Вирус частично на компьютере зашифровал файлы с расширением .jpg и .mkv. Но вот на внешнем носителе он зашифровал все без исключения изображения и видеозаписи - на нём у меня ~80% всех моих фотографий. Это ужасно!

Очень прошу, помогите пожалуйста.


Несколько моих зашифрованных файлов
https://yadi.sk/d/JAKkACPGfMtQq
https://yadi.sk/d/ghSS_dPCfMtR6
https://yadi.sk/d/2FyIeCw4fMtRG
https://yadi.sk/d/jMlW9k4pfMtRLСкрыть

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Bureve7tnik*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь при заражении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------

Bureve7tnik

----------


## mike 1

Пришлите зашифрованный *doc* файл в архиве. 

Скачайте *Farbar Recovery Scan Tool*  и сохраните на Рабочем столе.

*Примечание*: необходимо выбрать версию, совместимую с Вашей операционной системой. Если Вы не уверены, какая версия подойдет для Вашей системы, скачайте обе и попробуйте запустить. Только одна из них запустится на Вашей системе.
Запустите программу двойным щелчком. Когда программа запустится, нажмите *Yes* для соглашения с предупреждением.Убедитесь, что под окном *Optional Scan* отмечены _"List BCD"_, _"Driver MD5"_ и _"90 Days Files"_.Нажмите кнопку *Scan*.После окончания сканирования будет создан отчет (*FRST.txt*) в той же папке, откуда была запущена программа. Пожалуйста, прикрепите отчет в следующем сообщении.Если программа была запущена в первый раз, будет создан отчет (*Addition.txt*). Пожалуйста, прикрепите его в следующем сообщении.

----------

Bureve7tnik

----------


## Bureve7tnik

Файлы

----------


## mike 1

Логи в порядке. С расшифровкой не поможем. 

*Рекомендация:* купить лицензию на антивирус DrWeb и обратиться в их техподдержку. У них вроде уже есть решение.

----------

Bureve7tnik

----------

